# Beginner Resources



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Dec 16, 2021)

Looking for any resources, books, videos or articles that would help with understanding covenant theology, resources on baptist covenant theology would be helpful too.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 16, 2021)

In my opinion one of the best ways to grasp a solid covenant theology is to focus firstly on two key resources:
1. Covenant Theology made easy by Dr M McMahon. McMahon simplifies one of the finest works on covenant theology "The economy of the covenants between God and man" by Herman Witsius. McMahons study of this work is very helpful and will give you a solid grounding in the subject. https://www.lulu.com/shop/c-matthew...cover/product-22759871.html?page=1&pageSize=4

2. Ruin and Redemption produced by an esteemed Puritan Board member. https://www.ruinandredemption.com/store You can also do the course free online https://www.ruinandredemption.com/curriculum

Those two books I listed are printed by the same publisher LULU publishers. You can purchase them together and minimise postage costs. I would say that for those of us "down under" it is better to select a fast/priority post option because postal services to this part of the world have been greatly delayed in this COVID era. 

After you have read those two key books, you could look at the Baptist site 1689 Federalism https://www.1689federalism.com/ But I do think the above two works are better.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 16, 2021)

I wrote "I Will Be Your God" as a basic introduction to the covenant of grace. It's written at about a Grade 8 level. You can find it here.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 16, 2021)

One of the best new books on Covenant theology is Jonty Rhodes' Covenants Made Simple.

One of the best resources over the years is Ligon Duncan's RTS lectures on Covenant theology

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 16, 2021)

Resources For Those Beginning To Study Covenant Theology


For those just getting started in covenant theology I recommend: R. Scott Clark, “A Brief History of Covenant Theology.” What Is Covenant Theology And What Are The Implications For The Church And F…




heidelblog.net












A Brief History of Covenant Theology


Introduction The roots of Reformed covenant theology are as deep as the Christian revelation and tradition is old. Its importance to the Reformed faith cannot be overstated. The great Princeton the…



rscottclark.org


----------



## brandonadams (Dec 16, 2021)

For baptist resources, are you familiar with this site? www.1689federalism.com/ See the Reading List at the top. Under Additional Resources there are various audio resources. Here's is an introductory overview https://www.1689federalism.com/overview-of-1689-federalism-on-the-reformed-northwest-podcast/


----------



## Ben Zartman (Dec 16, 2021)

For a Baptist perspective that's NOT federalist, look for Greg Nichols' books: he has an older one on covenants (don't remember the title), and is publishing a multi-volume systematic series.


----------

